#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Nieuwe speaker 15" zelfbouw sub

## RemcoM

Hallo allemaal,

Dit is mijn eerste bericht op dit forum, en hoop hier veel te leren! Al wel aardig wat gelezen, maar hierbij dan mijn eerste vraag:

Ik heb een 15" subje staan met een Eminence 15300L speaker erin, nu heb ik zaterdag voor het eerst een beetje op volume gedraaid met mn eigen setje (2x EV SX300 toppen erboven) en merk dat ik niet tevreden ben over het geluid en vermogen in het laag. Ligt ook aan de versterker (Phonic XP1000 ding, bridged), die gaat ook vervangen worden door een 2e hands crest of crown.   

De kast is best OK, is een kopie van de RCF EW1018 maar dan omgerekend naar 15". Deze kast wil ik dus graag houden, vooral vanwege mijn lage budget (anders had ik wel 2 mooie actieve subjes gekocht natuurlijk  :Big Grin: ). Nu is mijn vraag wat voor speaker ik hier het beste in kan hangen, met een budget van 200,- voor de speaker (MAX 250!). Heb zelf al een beetje rondgekeken maar kom er niet uit, ik weet niet zoveel over welke speaker het beste in wat voor kast kan enz.. Liefst nieuw maar als er ergens een mooie 2e hands te koop staat is dat ook prima.

Let op: Ik wil draaien met 1 sub! Dit omdat ik geen zin/tijd heb nog een kast te bouwen (deze heb ik gekregen). Maar het is dus wel belangrijk dat de speaker genoeg vermogen aankan. 

Alvast bedankt! 

Gr. Remco

P.S. Hieronder staat 1 foto van de sub in de huidige staat, en het originele ontwerp van de RCF kast.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> De kast is best OK, is een kopie van de RCF EW1018 maar dan omgerekend naar 15".



Ligt dat nu aan mij, maar ik zie het schuine plankje niet terug in de foto?
Of vond de bouwer deze niet nodig.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mark Vriens

Dan ben ik bang dat er misschien een ander stuk in de kast ook mist.....

----------


## RemcoM

> Ligt dat nu aan mij, maar ik zie het schuine plankje niet terug in de foto?
> Of vond de bouwer deze niet nodig.



Dat heb je goed gezien... Kwam ik zelf ook achter. Blijkbaar vond de bouwer het te veel moeite ofzo  :Frown:  Zou dat heel veel schelen wel of geen plankje?

----------


## RemcoM

> Dan ben ik bang dat er misschien een ander stuk in de kast ook mist.....



Ik neem aan dat jij de plank recht achter de speaker bedoeld zeg maar? Die zit er wel in namelijk. Op het schuine plankje na klopt de kast precies met de tekening.

----------


## MusicXtra

Als ik die kast zo zie en dan het verhaal dat deze is 'omgerekend' naar 15" vraag ik me af wat er 'omgerekend' is.
Als je de bouwer kent zou ik hem eens vragen wat de poortafstemming is, die bepaalt samen met de kastinhoud welke speaker er lekker in presteert.

----------


## RemcoM

> Als ik die kast zo zie en dan het verhaal dat deze is 'omgerekend' naar 15" vraag ik me af wat er 'omgerekend' is.
> Als je de bouwer kent zou ik hem eens vragen wat de poortafstemming is, die bepaalt samen met de kastinhoud welke speaker er lekker in presteert.



Met omgerekend bedoel ik dat de kast verkleind is maar dat de verhoudingen hetzelfde zijn gebleven. Dus als je bijv. de hoogte neemt:

Origineel: 800mm voor een 18 inch

in een simpel kruistabelletje is dat dan: 18/800 = 15/x
x= 15x800/18
x= 666,67 mm

En dat klopt met de hoogte van mijn kast. Zo dus in verhouding. En ik ken de bouwer niet persoonlijk, is een zwager van een vriend van mij. Maar ik vertrouw de kast verder wel, de bouwer is meubelmaker van beroep en behalve het missende plankje klopt de kast en is netjes afgewerkt.

Edit: En ik weet trouwens niet wat poortafstemming is? En de bouwer is dus meubelmaker, en weet verder niks van audiotechniek.. Hij heeft de kast alleen volgens het ontwerp gebouwd.

----------


## salsa

Jaaaaaa, de kast is in schaal terug gerekend, niet op de specs van een 15 inch...
Dan moet je ook geen hoge eisen stellen of rekenen dat deze beter klinkt met meer vermogen, meer vermogen betekend: sneller kapot!!

bereken gewoon een goede kast of gebruik de tekeningen van de CUBO 15, lekker compact en gaat hard, maarja...deze kast die je nu hebt heb je gekocht....

Lees maar veel, vraag veel en bouw veel!!

Dave

----------


## RemcoM

> Jaaaaaa, de kast is in schaal terug gerekend, niet op de specs van een 15 inch...
> Dan moet je ook geen hoge eisen stellen of rekenen dat deze beter klinkt met meer vermogen, meer vermogen betekend: sneller kapot!!
> 
> bereken gewoon een goede kast of gebruik de tekeningen van de CUBO 15, lekker compact en gaat hard, maarja...deze kast die je nu hebt heb je gekocht....
> 
> Lees maar veel, vraag veel en bouw veel!!
> 
> Dave



Ik weet dat de kast niet perfect is, en ik weet ook dat andere kasten vast veel beter klinken, maar dat is allemaal niet mijn vraag! Daar heb ik namelijk nog geen antwoord op gekregen. Er moet toch een speaker zijn die in deze kast wel redelijk presteert? Ik verwacht geen oerknal te kunnen reproduceren met dit kastje, maar gewoon een degelijk subje. Dus heeft iemand een idee?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Er moet toch een speaker zijn die in deze kast wel redelijk presteert? Dus heeft iemand een idee?



De kans is heel erg groot dat er dus geen enkele speaker te vinden is die in deze kast redelijk presteert. Zoals ik al eerder schreef zijn de inhoud en poortafstemming bepalend voor de speaker. Je weet beiden niet dus kan niemand hier een zinnig antwoord geven. Het is alsof je een blinde een behangetje voor de woonkamer uit laat zoeken. :Wink: 
Een luidspreker is iets meer dan een houten kastje met een driver erin, het is een uitgebalanceerde combinatie waarbij kast en driver nauwkeurig op elkaar afgestemd zijn.

----------


## RemcoM

> Zoals ik al eerder schreef zijn de inhoud en poortafstemming bepalend voor de speaker. Je weet beiden niet dus kan niemand hier een zinnig antwoord geven. Het is alsof je een blinde een behangetje voor de woonkamer uit laat zoeken.



Ik snap het. Hoe kom ik achter de inhoud en de poortafstemming? Inhoud lijkt me niet lengte x breedte x hoogte van de kast?

----------


## MusicXtra

Inhoud is de inhoud van het compartiment waar de luidspreker in zit met een deel van de poort erbij. Poortafstemming kun je berekenen, is de resonantiefrequentie van de lucht in de kast. Deze is dus afhankelijk van de inhoud en de poort afmetingen.
Maar zo te lezen gaat het nu ietwat boven je pet, wat je zou kunnen doen is zorgen dat je eenvoudig de lengte van de poort kunt wijzigen om zo empirisch vast te stellen bij welke lengte de kast lekker speelt.

----------


## RemcoM

Hmm.. Dat gaat me inderdaad ietwat boven mn pet  :Wink:

----------


## Ericsamandj

mischien kan je zelf een andere kast bouwen en je huidige driver hergebruiken.
Dan heb je voor je budget van 250 een heel nette kast.
Probeer winisd eens om wat te simuleren met je eminence driver.

----------


## Rademakers

Als je voor alle oude maten, zoals ze staan gegeven in de originele tekening, de nieuwe maten opmeet en hier post dan kan er worden gekeken wat je nu hebt en wat daar het beste bijpast.

Mvg Johan

----------


## RemcoM

> mischien kan je zelf een andere kast bouwen en je huidige driver hergebruiken.
> Dan heb je voor je budget van 250 een heel nette kast.
> Probeer winisd eens om wat te simuleren met je eminence driver.



Nee dat is niet ideaal. De speaker is al oud en veel gebruikt. Een paar keer een deuk gehad in het kapje die er met een stofzuiger uitgehaald zijn, en ik vond de speaker in de andere kasten ook niet geweldig.

----------


## RemcoM

> Als je voor alle oude maten, zoals ze staan gegeven in de originele tekening, de nieuwe maten opmeet en hier post dan kan er worden gekeken wat je nu hebt en wat daar het beste bijpast.
> 
> Mvg Johan



Dat zou heel fijn zijn! Ga ik zsm doen!

----------


## Ericsamandj

heb even vluchtig door winisd gekeken en jouw driver staat in de database.
met een kastje wat ik net even heb ingevoerd kan je met een versterkervermogen van 500 watt toch een max spl peak van 125 db halen op zon 50 hertz.. voor precieze resultaten kunnen anderen je hiermee beter helpen.( ben zelf geen expert met winisd) maar t is het proberen waard.

----------


## RemcoM

Hieronder het schema waarin ik de maten heb aangepast. De kast zoals ik die hier heb is EXACT zoals de tekening, het schuine plankje en een balkje bovenin die er niet inzitten heb ik weggehaald.

----------


## Rademakers

Er missen een paar maten ten opzichte van de vorige tekening dus ik heb wat moeten gokken.

Omschalen heeft waarschijnlijk de gevoeiligheid behouden maar de diepgang een stuk ingekort (niet ongewoon, bijna gebruikelijk zelfs).

Bruikbaar vanaf zo'n 48 - 50 Hz. Goed rendement (uitgaande van Eminence Kappa Pro 15LF). Luidsprekers met een Vas tussen de 125 - 225 liter, Qts rond de 0,3, Fs richting de 35 - 50 Hz, liefst richting of in de 40 Hz-regionen. Xmax hoger dan 5,5 mm.

Ik zou een low cut toepassen op 45 - 50 Hz, 24 dB/oktaaf.

Mvg Johan

----------


## RemcoM

Ik zit nu te kijken naar die Eminence Kappa Pro 15LF, en dan versie 2. Voldoet aan de specificaties die je net opgaf en is zeer redelijk geprijsd. Met een vermogen van 600W RMS is het ook qua vermogen meer dan zat. Ik begrijp dus dat deze speaker wel een goede keus zou zijn i.c.m. deze kast?

----------


## Rademakers

Klopt (met high pass).

Mvg Johan

----------

